# Issues With Intel Audio On FreeBSD.....   :3



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello everybody.      I just put FreeBSD on this Laptop, alongside Ubuntu 17.04.....      Pretty much EVERYTHING works out of the box, as it were, except for maybe ONE thing.....   :3   The "Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller" is listed by pciconf, so I KNOW FreeBSD can use it (most likely).      Also, here's the content of my /boot/loader.conf File:   <code>
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm3160fw_load="YES"
iwm7260fw_load="YES"
iwm7265fw_load="YES"
iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
# load sound driver
snd_hda_load="YES"
# load mixer
mixer_enable="YES"
sound_load="YES"
# Minimize the number of interrupts from the sound card
hint.pcm.0.buffersize=65536
hint.pcm.1.buffersize=65536
hw.snd.feeder_buffersize=65536
hw.snd.latency=7
</code>

Any ideas, guys.....?      The Laptop Model is a Lenovo Flex 3 1120.      FreeBSD is AWESOME!      Thank you all for what you do, and I really appreciate any and all help.....      Have a good day, ok.....?   :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

Try adding this to your /etc/rc.conf file:


```
snddetect_enable="YES"
```


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Try adding this to your /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok then.....      I did it, and am now going to power down and Boot up FreeBSD....      Wish me Luck!!.....   ^^   And thank you, good sir or madam.....   :3


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Try adding this to your /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No, no go.....      I even ran mixer vol, which didn't show any sound output Device(s).....      Any other ideas.....?   :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry, but no. Only that I have both


```
snddetect_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
```
in the /etc/rc.conf file of my Thinkpad T61 and X61 and sound works on both of them.

According to the Thinkwiki page they both have Intel HD Audio and show the AD1984 codec.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Sorry, but no. Only that I have both
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok then.....      I'll try it, and reboot.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Sorry, but no. Only that I have both
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


STILL nothing.....      Dang.......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Sorry, but no. Only that I have both
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hey there, good sir or maddam!.....      I had some Disk Space issues, and Ubuntu got messed up, so, on THIS Laptop, I'm going full-time FreeBSD!.....     Anywho, as a result or reinstalling FreeBSD, the Sound Card is recognized!.....   ^^   YAY!!.....      But now I have another problem.....   I can't play any Audio Files, be it OGG, MP3, WAV, etc......      Am I missing any Codecs to get these to work.....?      Some Audio Players I've installed: mpg123, VLC, SoX, and Clementine.....   :3   Thanks for any help, good sir!.....   :3


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 20, 2017)

RedPhoenix said:


> The "Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller" is listed by pciconf, so I KNOW FreeBSD can use it (most likely).      Also, here's the content of my /boot/loader.conf File:   <code>


What do you get to see when you try: `cat /dev/sndstat`?



RedPhoenix said:


> # load sound driver
> snd_hda_load="YES"
> # load mixer
> mixer_enable="YES"
> sound_load="YES"


I would remove all of these for now (comment them out), reboot (or use kldunload(8), then try to use `# kldload snd_driver`.

What this does is basically load all the available drivers to see if any of them reacts. You can test this by checking your console or using dmesg for kernel messages. Of course, another easy option is to simply run mixer or check if you have a /dev/mixer0 device available.

Also note that the FreeBSD handbook also covers this, check chapter 7.2.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2017)

RedPhoenix said:


> Hey there, good sir or maddam!.....



That would be sir, but you can call me Trihexagonal. 




RedPhoenix said:


> Am I missing any Codecs to get these to work.....?      Some Audio Players I've installed: mpg123, VLC, SoX, and Clementine.....   :3   Thanks for any help, good sir!.....   :3



Surely not. I don't do anything special to listen to music other than add the 2 lines of code I referenced in /etc/rc.conf. I don't add anything to /boot/loader.conf as far as music goes.

All I do is build multimedia/xmms, load my .ogg or .mp3 files and hit play. multimedia/vlc will play music files, too, and I'm using it now.

I've got 4 laptops running FreeBSD and don't have a problem with any of them playing music.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 20, 2017)

First load the driver: kdload snd_hda then add to /boot/loader.conf: sound_load="YES" and "snd_driver_load="YES", and in /etc/rc.conf add: mixer_enable="YES". Then check if the sound devices are identified : cat /dev/sndstat after chose the right one and add it to /etc/sysctl.conf: eg. hw.snd.default_unit=1.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 20, 2017)

Minbari said:


> First load the driver: kdload snd_hda then add to /boot/loader.conf: sound_enable="YES" and "snd_driver_load="YES", and in /etc/rc.conf add: mixer_enable="YES". Then check if the sound devices are identified : cat /dev/sndstat after chose the right one and add it to /etc/sysctl.conf: eg. hw.snd.default_unit=1.


That makes very little sense to me.

See, first check loader.conf(5), you don't enable things in there, you load them.

Although many people seem to enable the mixer in rc.conf this is actually not a requirement at all. See also mixer(8); the whole thing evolves around /dev/mixer so basically the mixer device(s). It's not a daemon you need to start or something.

Also you don't "chose" the right audio device after using sndstat on a laptop, that's decided by the driver you're loading. I don't think it's very good advice to suggest people mess with sysctl.conf when there's no direct need.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 21, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> What do you get to see when you try: `cat /dev/sndstat`?
> 
> 
> I would remove all of these for now (comment them out), reboot (or use kldunload(8), then try to use `# kldload snd_driver`.
> ...


Hey there.....      I said above that everything works now, as far as checking the presence of the Sound Card.....      So It's all good now.....      But, I will try to load snd_driver.....   :3

Edit: snd_driver is already loaded.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> That would be sir, but you can call me Trihexagonal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'K.....      Call you that I shall.....   :3   Lemme try to install xmms, and get back to you.....   :3

Edit: No, still not working.....      Thank you for all your effort, Trihexagonal....   :3


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 21, 2017)

Any player should work, but if you install multimedia/xmms be sure to get multimedia/xmms-skins-huge to go with it. It has several hundred cool skins to go with any color scheme you might have on your desktop.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 21, 2017)

Minbari said:


> First load the driver: kdload snd_hda then add to /boot/loader.conf: sound_enable="YES" and "snd_driver_load="YES", and in /etc/rc.conf add: mixer_enable="YES". Then check if the sound devices are identified : cat /dev/sndstat after chose the right one and add it to /etc/sysctl.conf: eg. hw.snd.default_unit=1.


Thanks for the help, good sir.....      But at this point, I think I've got sound.....      Just, no Videos or Audio Files will play.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Any player should work, but if you install multimedia/xmms be sure to get multimedia/xmms-skins-huge to go with it. It has several hundred cool skins to go with any color scheme you might have on your desktop.


That sounds nice.....      Yeah, I'll install those!......      Thanks!....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Any player should work, but if you install multimedia/xmms be sure to get multimedia/xmms-skins-huge to go with it. It has several hundred cool skins to go with any color scheme you might have on your desktop.


Update: ...   I'VE GOT SOUND, WHOOO!!!.....      What I did:

First, I put these Commands in the /etc/sysctl.conf File:
dev.hdac.0.polling=1
hw.snd.default_unit=0

You can guess that the sysctl goes before each Command, when each is run from the Terminal....      Thank you for ALL your help, guys!.....   ^^   I couldn't have done it without you!!.....      Next step: getting my Laptop to resume properlu from Suspend!.....   :3


----------

